# St. Patty's Day dinner



## Jared_mizanin (Mar 14, 2012)

Hello,

I have to cook a special for our bar and grille on Saturday (St. Patty's Day).  I'm to do corned beef, carrots, cabbage, and red potatoes.  I was wondering if anybody had any ideas for how exactly I should do the cabbage.  Or, really, any recommendations on how to do it all .  It's just that the cabbage really has me wondering...do I just cook it up and serve a wedge of it?  Or do I flavor it somehow?


----------



## CraigC (Mar 14, 2012)

Jared_mizanin said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have to cook a special for our bar and grille on Saturday (St. Patty's Day). I'm to do corned beef, carrots, cabbage, and red potatoes. I was wondering if anybody had any ideas for how exactly I should do the cabbage. Or, really, any recommendations on how to do it all . It's just that the cabbage really has me wondering...do I just cook it up and serve a wedge of it? Or do I flavor it somehow?


 
As long as the patrons keep tilting the pints, it won't matter how you cook it! As far as the cabbage, colcannon me lad!


----------



## msmofet (Mar 14, 2012)

Boil the veggies in the corned beef broth.


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 14, 2012)

msmofet said:


> Boil the veggies in the corned beef broth.


That's what I do too. It adds plenty of flavor.


----------



## 4meandthem (Mar 14, 2012)

I have been sateeing the cabbage in a pan with a little butter,oil and a little chopped onion. I like it better and it has more flavor.

I have also been covering the corned beef with a stone ground mustard and baking it in the oven with some guiness on a low heat in a foil pouch.

Last time I made smashed potatoes instead of boiled and carrot soup instead of boiled.

If you want cheap and easy throw everything but the cabbage in a big pot with some beer and water and simmer for about 3-4 hours. throw the cabbage in the last half hour.

I guess it would depend on fancy the place is and how many are expected vs your comfort level. You will probably be feeding alot of inebriated people anyway.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 15, 2012)

make sure you cut the cabbage heads into quarters before boiling in the seasoned corned beef water.

the first time i made cb & cabbage i put a whole head of cabbage in the pot with the meat and potatoes. the meat was falling apart and the potatoes disintegrated by the time the center of the cabbage was cooked.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 15, 2012)

I like cabbage with caraway seeds added for some additional flavor.

In a bar on St. Pat's I would cook the veggies in the corned beef water.  I would cook the corned beef the day before and chill it so it can be sliced easily then reheat it in the oven using foil covered pans with a little juice.  I would cook the veggies on the day of using the saved juice.  If you refrigerate the juice you can remove the fat prior to cooking the veggies.  If you forget to save the juice use water with some ham soup base.


----------



## lyndalou (Mar 15, 2012)

msmofet said:


> Boil the veggies in the corned beef broth.



I do that, too. Works for me.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 15, 2012)

I too cook the cabbage in with the corned beef, in a slow cooker.  I add onion and quartered onions.  No other seasonings required.

Two other popular cabbage presentations:
1. saute the cabbage in bacon grease.
2. Steam the cabbage leaves.

Steaming is my new, favorite way to cook cabbage.  It gives the cabbage such a bright color and fresh flavor.  I then put a little butter and salt on it.  You could steam the cabbage leaves, then soon broth from the corned beef over it on the plate, for seasoning.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 15, 2012)

CraigC said:


> As far as the cabbage, colcannon me lad!



I prefer that for more of the leftovers. . . ans though it has cabbage in it, it is a majority potato, not cabbage so much.


----------



## msmofet (Mar 15, 2012)

Just bought 2  3 -4 lb corned beefs @$1.79/lb. So I now have 3 in the freezer for later and one in fridge for St. Patty day.


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 15, 2012)

msmofet said:


> Just bought 2  3 -4 lb corned beefs @$1.79/lb. So I now have 3 in the freezer for later and one in fridge for St. Patty day.


I always buy extra to freeze for later as well. The store only had two this time, but one extra is better than none.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 15, 2012)

My home made corned beef is made from a sirloin tip, which should make it perfect for slicing into ultra-thin deli meat.  I have three store-brand corned beef briskets, weighing in at 3, 4, and 4.5 lbs, approximate weight.

I have a son who will be home, and he loves corned beef.  He usually ends up taking about half a roast, leaving the other half to be had between my DW and myself.  I may have a daughter and SIL in the house this weekend as well.

All I ask of the two briskets that I'm going to cook up, is to leave me enough to make some home made corned beef hash.  Yum.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 15, 2012)

buckytom said:


> make sure you cut the cabbage heads into quarters before boiling in the seasoned corned beef water.
> 
> the first time i made cb & cabbage i put a whole head of cabbage in the pot with the meat and potatoes. the meat was falling apart and the potatoes disintegrated by the time the center of the cabbage was cooked.


Oops!


----------



## CraigC (Mar 15, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> I prefer that for more of the leftovers. . . ans though it has cabbage in it, it is a majority potato, not cabbage so much.


 
So, *you* prefer to make it with leftovers. What difference does the proportions of ingredients make if someone chooses to have it, made fresh, with corned beef.


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 15, 2012)

CraigC said:


> So, *you* prefer to make it with leftovers. What difference does the proportions of ingredients make if someone chooses to have it, made fresh, with corned beef.




*You* are certainly able to do what *you* prefer, but OP asked how to prepare Cabbage, not potatoes. Colcannon, while containing cabbage(or kale, or any green)is a potato dish.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 15, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> *You* are certainly able to do what *you* prefer, but OP asked how to prepare Cabbage, not potatoes. Colcannon, while containing cabbage(or kale, or any green)is a potato dish.


 
I guess you missed this part of the OPs post, "Or, really, any recommendations on how to do it all"


----------



## Jared_mizanin (Mar 15, 2012)

Just wanted to thank you all for the responses...you guys are great!


----------

